# AF after first treatment????



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just quick question for you all, I had my first cycle of ICSI in Oct/Nov and had test date of 13th Nov, however bleed on day 10 of 2ww, but only for one day, and spotted for 2days, very minimal, then AF for Dec was 1wk late and again only had one day of bleeding and 2 days minimal spotting, very confused as normally bleed heavily for 3days and light for 2days.   When I saw consultant for my review appt, he said he would of expected me to bleed heavily due to thickness of lining?   Did a test a few weeks ago just to check and was BFN, but now for the last 3days have been very bloated and been having funny twinges, I was hoping to start next treatment in Feb,   could this still be due to the drugs I stopped taking 6wks ago

Any advice please.

Thanks Maggie


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi hunny its prob best to get in touch with hospital and tell them your abit worried.  I would say that its due to all the drugs in your system as my periods was all over the place for about 3 months and i had twinges which could be your insides trying to recover its a big thing for our little bodies to contend with.

Good luck and call your doc.  HAPPY XMAS xxxxxxxxxx

love and hugs shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi hun i would have to agree with shye, if you are at all worried have a chat with your doc. I know my cycle was messed up for quite a while after ivf and my doc said it can take some time for our bodies to get back to normal

pam xx


----------

